# Zucchini Chips - Low Cal/Low Carb



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been doing Atkins since the beginning of February and have so far lost 65 pounds. I'm finding it pretty easy and am very pleased... but just now and again I want something to munch. 

I dehydrated some tomatoes and they make a nice snack, but then I dehydrated some zucchini slices and they are awesome. They even look like little chips or crackers. So I thought I'd mention them here because they are very low-cal and relatively low-carb too. You could dress them up with spices or herbs, salt and pepper or use them as scoops for sour cream or little crackers for cheese. The yellow ones taste best to me but the green are very acceptable too. I just wish I'd tried this earlier in the season. We're still getting zucchini in the garden but we have to be near the end of the season now. Off to start another batch right now!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

that would be worth a try, but my daughter has my dehydrator. I will have to call her and have her give it a try. pam


----------

